# The Labrador Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#2 Chrome O/H Rita Jones
2nd-#7 Gus O/H Chase Haws
3rd-#10 Gibbs O/Susan Exo H/Glen Curtis
4th-#17 Payne O/H Jo Driver
RJ -#12
JAMS-16,14,11,6

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats Rita and Chrome.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

3,4,5,6,7,9,13,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,31,33,34,35,36,43,44,50,55,57,58,60,61,66,68,69,72,75,76,79,80,81,83,87,88,89,92


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callbacks to Amateur: 
1,2,4,6,8,10,11,14,17,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,34,35,36,39,40,44,48,49,50,51,55,56,57,58,59,60


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callbacks to Open waterblind 
4,5,6,9,13,25,27,28,35,36,43,44,50,55,57,58,60,66,68,69,72,75,76,80.


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Brenda, Thanks for always posting the callbacks! Really appreciate it!


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting the callbacks - really appreciate it!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur has 2 dogs left to run on the land blind tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,4,8,11,14,17,22,25,26,27,28,34,35,36,39,40,44,48,50,51,55,56,57,59

25 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series
1,4,11,14,17,22,26,35,36,40,51,55

12 Total


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open Results:
1. 58 Opal/ Martha Glen H/ Dave Smith
2nd 25 Freeway/ John Stracka/H-Paul Sletten
3rd 72 BB/Emily Eiders-H/Dave Smith
4th 43 Driver/Pete Hayes H/Wayne Curtis
RJ 69 Blue/ Sue Reynolds H/Paul Sletten
Jams-- 4,6,9,50,68,75

Congrats to all

Amateur Results
1st Tempy--Jake Fredericks New AFC and Qualified for National Amat.
2nd 17 Spidey--Roger Magnusson
3rd 55 Maks-- Karen Spencer
4th 26 Rita Mike Crow
Jam 22 Gizmo Bruce Hall
Jams to 1,11,14,35 

CONGRATS TO ALL:::


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Jake Fredericks on winning the amateur, getting his AFC title and qualifying for the national amateur championship.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Jake Fredericks. I had the pleasure of judging that dog at Snowbird where the dog placed 3rd in the very big and stacked Open. Very nice dog and he can handle.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Jake!

I've loved Tempy since judging her in Derby!

Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations Jake & Tempy! Your hard work has paid off!


----------



## Blueridgefarm (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrats to the winners


----------

